# Spinoff: Share your herd name



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Inspired by Frosty1's thread, I love hearing about people's herd names. I just got my paperwork back from ADGA a month ago. My herd name is officially Mariposa. I chose this because it is my favorite wildflower that grows around here and our farm name is nature inspired. 

What is your herd name and how did you come to it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Herd name is Salvagno's. That is my last name.


----------



## couto_123 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine is Rotten Kidz .... cause that is what they are


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Herd name is BAB'BLIN BROOK FARM. I have always wanted a farm with a brook on it and now I do so that's why I named it this.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yooper is my herdname. A yooper is a resident of the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Hoof Hollow is our herd name. It was actually my 2nd choice when we joined ADGA, but I love it now. I think it's funny because it sounds like who follow. I'm sure if we were showing goats it would be frustrating, lol.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Boer Goat name is Agricola Knoll Boer Goats
Nigerian Dwarf name is On The Knoll.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Woo! I feel so special to have inspired a thread!  

My (extremely new!) herd name is STARRY SKIES'. We have the most gorgeous sky here. Living in a suburban area I never knew how amazing a night sky full of stars could look, and I just love it. 

Credit goes to Laura (Trickyroo) for suggesting Starry Sky.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Three Havens. Our farm's name is Wood Haven Farm, but that was already taken as a herd name. So, we decided to call it "Three Havens", after our first three Nigerian Dwarves.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Howardandsons

And our prefix is b.a.t.s
Stand for bailey,Austin,terry-stable
Me and my sons names


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

MegMa Farms

My name Megan (Meg), and Magma was already taken.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't have a herd name yet. But I want one!
I am going to name mine "Whispering Willows", if it's available....
But with my luck it's probably taken...


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Our girls are just pets, and have so many flaws they would be unregisterable anyway. However we call our little slice of heaven:
*30 Oaks Goat Farm and Sanitarium*


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

Pyper Farms is our herd name


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Rock Hill Farm is my farm name but through ADGA my herd name ended up being SmithRockHills. I live on Rock Hill Road.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Winterbauer will be my herd name. (My boyfriend's last name, it sounded a lot cooler than my last name, which is hard to pronounce)


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

My herd name is LET'S GO KIDS. I wanted Briar Patch kids but it was taken. Our farm name is Briar Valley and the cows are all registered under that name. Anywho the L is for lamancha, E for expiremental, T for toggenburg. Those were our three breeds when we started out. Now its lamanchas, alpines and grades. I may change my herd name to Applewood dairy goats, I found some old pictures I drew and on one I wrote "Applewood lamanchas". Not sure yet to change or not


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine is Lots Of Spots but we are using the abbreviation L.O.S for the papers , and I chose that because my first registered dairy goat was completely spotted !


----------



## Amyhis (May 4, 2013)

I just sent my herd name registration in as : New Hope Ranch. We'll see if it takes!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

couto_123 said:


> Mine is Rotten Kidz .... cause that is what they are


Oooh! I love that herd name!
Mine on the papers is LBNP because if I put Little Bits N' Pieces that would only leave me 9 letters to put a name on! Not enough room, so with lbnp I have 24 letters and spaces to use.
my friend Kristina has the Sweet-Dreams herd, pretty famous out where I am.
another friend has Badger-Creek
And another is Twinkle Stars


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We are Laughing Stock (Boer goats) 
Assigned prefix for the Nubs was FUN but I let ADGA go cause we have no more purebred Nubians.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

My herd name is Joy Bell Farm and tattoo is RJK which stands from my 3 kids. Robin, Jacob and Katy  Right know im only regestered in ags but hopping to slowly get adga registered to.


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Registration sent in as Hillbilly Deluxe Goatherd Co.

The farm was originally Spruce Creek, but the partners decided it was a new venture and needed a new name. So my hubby's nickname got the approval and that is who we are.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

My herd name with NDGA is Quaking Heart, prefix is QD. I wanted Quaking Dawn, but some family members objected to it's sounding like Breaking Dawn.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

My herd name with AGS (and hopefully soon with ADGA) is "KasKi" which is the first letters of both my boys names Kase (age 6) & Kie (age 4) .


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine is Creekside Fainters.. because my goats are at my boyfriends parents place and we have a beautiful creek out in our pasture.. and I like the name..


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

ours Teejaes Toggies,teejae is a combination of husbands and my names,Theo and Julie Fae plus we breed Toggenburg Dairy Goats


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Flannelberry Farm. It was our sheep name and I wasn't sure we'd reuse it but consensus around the dinner table last night was to dust it off (if I'd only kept my tattoo stuff!).


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine will be Five Goat Farm, (we started with five goats) but I think I will send it in as FGF because it's shorter and easier to remember. I would change it. I kinda have a love hate relationship with it LOL. Some days I love it, some days I hate it, but My facebook page and soon to be website are already called that, so, too late.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ours is sandstone ridge. We are surrounded by sand stone hills here and my girls go and run around on it with the baby goats.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Lazy K Boers. The farm we live on is owned by Mr Kaser & he had this sign hanging up on the drive entrance for years. We couldn't get LazyK for the prefix so my son Ty picked TY1127.


----------



## littlebuckshot (May 5, 2013)

My NPGA herd name is Little Buck Shots. My dad always calls baby animals 'buck shot' like "Hey there buck shot!" Plus a male goat is called a buck so it just seemed to fit.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Our's is Bit Of Everything in both the ADGA and ABGA association. We use BOE for the Boer's and BOE Farm for the dairy goats (Nubians and Saanen)
We chose this name because with our cattle we have a bit of everything breed wise in the cattle department. Plus we farm and we are into a bit of everything. lol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't have a herd name yet, but took my two favorite things, nature and music, and came up with Wildsong or Wild Song. What do you guys think? I love it but I don't know if it's any good or not..


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My farm name is Caprotina Farms, but I have two herd names since I have a Pygmy line and a dairy line. 

My pygmy line is "Peggy Sue's". I'm going to name all the kids with "P" words, like Peggy Sue's Pride, Peggy Sue's Princess, Peggy Sue's Premonition. 

My dairy goats can't be registered, 'cause they are Pygerians, but for record keeping purposes I call them my "Legendairy Does".


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Curious said:


> I don't have a herd name yet, but took my two favorite things, nature and music, and came up with Wildsong or Wild Song. What do you guys think? I love it but I don't know if it's any good or not..


I think that would be a great herd name. I especially like Wildsong, one word.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Yay! I'm so happy with it..so many name possibilities. Thank you,


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Our herd name is HoofPrints Farm


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ours is funny farm acres because I am a nut and treat all my animals like kids they act human sometimes and everyone who comes to busy us just laughs


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

Love reading everyone's names.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

WHEN I have an official farm, I will name it CanyonTrails Farm.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine is Merry Oaks Family Farm.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

My herd name is Dayna's Dee-Lightful because my dairy farm is Dayna's Dee-Lightful Dairy. My first name is Dayna and my nickname is "Dee" and one of my first does is named Di-Di and that's why I went with Dee-Lightful. Kind of long, as it only gives me 9 letters to use, but I pick short names for my kids anyhow. Sometimes I wish it was shorter, but I do really like it


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

My herd name is BMV which stands for Blue Moon Valley. This is our farm name. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Before my divorce it was his family's farm name which was Shady Acres. I'm going to be switching herd names over to MoonshineF since that is my nickname at work and I'm from ky it kinda fits.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I finally found my herd name. SkyLand Acres. My daughters name is Skylah, and my sons is Kyland. So thats where it came from.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

If I ever get going with the registered stock I will probably try for MIEA short for Michigan Evergreen Acres after all i live on a pine farm with my goats.


----------



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

We finally got our herd name! I actually had my first 11:hammer: choices rejected because someone else had taken them already. So with slight frustration and lotsa hope for our farm, our herd name is Mossy Valley :leap:. The first kids bearing our name are born, but I'm not letting them go!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I finally decided on a name! Cedar Point Kikos. Simple because we have lots of Cedar, and Point fitted nicely in there, and Kikos, well, cause I raise Kikos!

Hey, everyone, LLNKikos is now Cedar Point Kikos. Got my Username changed!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Even though I have no registered goats I paid for a herd name and tattoo from ADGA. It's Amped Goats and my tattoo is AMP. AMP is the initials for my name.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

I call my little herd/farm Classy Kids Boers. ...... I thought it was punny and cute. Lol


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

My ranch is called Desert Flower Ranch. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

We just settled on our official farm name, tattoo and logo. I had been tossing around name ideas for months now, and kept asking DH "what do you think of this one?", "How about that one?"...nothing really struck either of us.

A little back story for this one. We have been together for 16 years now, and it doesn't matter what I want to do, doesn't matter how "out there", he has never said no to me...he just shrugs his shoulders and says "Yes dear" and figures out how to make it happen.














I love my man!!!

Well, the other day I asked hubby again for about the thousandth time, he finally gave a shrug of his shoulders and said "yes dear". :think:We looked at each other and laughed and it was official. :ROFL:

So on payday next Thursday, I am applying for our farm name "Yes Dear Goat Farm" with the herd name and tattoo YDGF. :laugh:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I have Day Farms for the fainters. DAY as the tattoo. Day is my last name so it works 

And since its official, the boers will need a herd name too. I was thinking about Rainey Day Boers, as a pun on my middle name. But still undecided.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Mine's SugarBush Farms. The old family property has always been called "The Sugarbush" because it used to be an old maple sugar field and the old sap shanty still stands on the outskirts. I loved the name and that is where my first goats lived(two Nigerian Dwarf does) 
I loved the name and decided to use it. My tattoo is SUBU, again as a play on SugarBush.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Oooh! I love that herd name!
> Mine on the papers is LBNP because if I put Little Bits N' Pieces that would only leave me 9 letters to put a name on! Not enough room, so with lbnp I have 24 letters and spaces to use.
> my friend Kristina has the Sweet-Dreams herd, pretty famous out where I am.
> another friend has Badger-Creek
> And another is Twinkle Stars


Had a buck from Sweet Dreams once. His name was Woodruff. Spelling I am sure is wrong.

My herd name: Goat Boy (needs an updating. Was funny 15 years ago)
My other halves: Dream Dust


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My heard name is take the lead farms. I use for all my animals. Goats chickens collies ect it means to take the lead on a healthier lifestyle! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Our herd name is Celtic Meadows...named after my husbands Irish ancestors who arrived in our area back in the 1850's, and also because we have Scottish,Welsh and British in our heritage. Our farm has been in my hubby's family for over 130 years.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Blackbird Creek Farm, because of our creek. Also to connect the herd to a location where raising goats isn't a big thing...if the herd ever becomes famous and sought-after (chuckle) it may bring renown to the area as well (but let's not expect that to happen overnight)! Anticipating the arrival of the first kids to bear the name. Advice to anyone still considering a name? Pick something shorter!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Buck Naked Boers because I have no idea why. LOL! It was my dad's idea  Kinda cool though I guess...haha


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

We have tryed to get our herd name three time... Three names each time 
Broken oaks farm
Broken oaks dairy goats
L and d farms 
L and d dairy

Gemstone acres , dairy , farms,etc
Nothing grrrrr


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

If you think of another one, you can call the ADGA before sending in the form again to find out if it is available.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ours is "Dutch Loft Farms"

My father raised and showed muff tumblers (pigeons) for 50+ years and used the name "Dutch Lofts". On December 10th 2013, after a three year battle with CHF AND COPD, my dad passed away.... Recently we realized we needed to come up with a herd name to register our goats...I knew "Dutch Loft"would be a great tribute to him. Especially since I never had the urge to do the whole pigeon thing. He was a great man, and I miss him everyday! :,) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kitkat0532 (Jul 18, 2017)

Mine is Petite Kids...a play off my last name :3 Also off the goats I raise too because they are Nigerian dwarfs XD


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Mine is Bab'blin Brook Farm. I don't know why but I always have loved that name and when we got this place it has a brook running thro it so I thought it was a good name.


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

My hear name is LittaBittaHeaven. I am in the process of starting my own miniature dairy goat business but would like to come up with a farm name. Anybody have any suggestions would be great. By the way my name is Laura. I live in southern arizona between benson and wilcox.

Sent from my LGL62VL using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine is Green T Goats. I wanted just Green T, but it wasn't available


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lauras2shy said:


> My hear name is LittaBittaHeaven. I am in the process of starting my own miniature dairy goat business but would like to come up with a farm name. Anybody have any suggestions would be great. By the way my name is Laura. I live in southern arizona between benson and wilcox.
> 
> Sent from my LGL62VL using Goat Forum mobile app


Why not just do Litte Bitta Heaven as a farm name? If you have different names for different aspects of your farm it can get pretty confusing.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Mine is JK Farms of course!  It's my dad's first name initial and my first name initial!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Lauras2shy said:


> My hear name is LittaBittaHeaven. I am in the process of starting my own miniature dairy goat business but would like to come up with a farm name. Anybody have any suggestions would be great. By the way my name is Laura. I live in southern arizona between benson and wilcox.
> 
> Sent from my LGL62VL using Goat Forum mobile app


I'm Lovitts Mini Farm, and I'm in Sunizona! Our herd name with ADGA is Lovitt Farms.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Merry Oaks is mine!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My farm name is DragonLair Farm. My herd name for adga and MDGA is DLF.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We are Laughing Stock Boers. During a paying job I invested in company stock. When I quit I invested in it in goats.


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

Mine is Happyhooves. Pygmy goats are adorable af! 
:run:


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Capra Creek Mini Farm - Herd name is Capra Creek - I have a good friend who researched and that is what she found Capra stands for goat and we have a creek down one side of our property. It is our herd name in NPGA, ADGA and AGS. How lucky can one get!!!


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

I just changed my herd name this year from my old one I had made when I was 12 or so to my new one, Fernweh! It's a German word meaning a desire to travel or longing for new places. I'm half german and my boyfriend is from Germany and we both love to travel so it works great!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Rain&Sun (Aug 3, 2017)

nancy d said:


> We are Laughing Stock Boers. During a paying job I invested in company stock. When I quit I invested in it in goats.


That's hilarious! I love it!! 

My herd name is Rain & Sun. I have native american heritage, and when I was a kid I always said my name was Rain Cloud, because rain makes me happy. (and I just plain hated my real name.) My best moments are usually spent with my does in the barn during a rain shower, but then, I also have fun with them in the sun. Hence, Rain & Sun. 
Also, it's kind of a playoff. I'm Rain, (hypothetically) and I now goat farm with my son. Rain & Son, Rain & Sun...
My tattoo is RAIN and I've considered taking the spaces out of Rain & Sun to make it shorter. (Actually, I think I applied with no spaces, but ADGA put them in... Oh my gosh. just now realized that.)
Some people have given me weird looks over my herdname. I guess they expected me to be normal and use my last name.  Ah, normal people. Sometimes I wonder what that's like.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine is Sarver's Loggy Acres Livestock. We have a log house and garage. When we built The first goat hay house and "condo", we used left over logs to make it match our house. The tattoo SLAL in USBGA, but in ABGA it was taken. So SLAE is my herd beginning and tattoo. Sarver's Loggy Acres Enterprises.
Www.loggyacres.weebly.com

Sent from my SM-G928V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

